# Pond Excavation?



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Anyone have a contractor or rental equipment that they recommend for pond deepening/muck removal? I have one person coming to look tomorrow, but need some more if the price is not right. 

I have a 2 Acre lake if that helps. Half is shallow, and half is deep. Would like to deepen the shallow end.

If you guys have anyone that you have used in the past let me know! Thanks!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Carpman, wish I could help you!!! Post some pictures of your pond so we have an idea what you're dealing with.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Your county soil and water district should have a list of preferred vendors for this.

http://www.richlandswcd.net/
1495 West Longview Avenue Suite 205B
Mansfield, Ohio 44906 
Phone: (419) 747-8686

hope this helps.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I'm an old dirt man.(retired). I have built many, many ponds and have cleaned and deepened some. My advise is to not let anyone come in with small equipment. Years of muck has built up and the bottom has softened. When you lower the water, alot of the muck will slide to the deep part and may need to be removed also. The last one I cleaned was a 5 acre golf coarse pond. I slowly cut the dam and lowered the water. We netted some of the fish and put them into other ponds. We had a big track hoe that set on the dam and threw mud over the dam. The creek below the dam ran muddy for weeks. We finally cut the dam to the bottom and used two big dozers with oversized tracks to push the muck threw the dam. Why two dozers? Because one of them was always stuck in the mud. The muck built up below the dam so bad that we had to go back to using the hoe. One concern for you is where are you going to put all of the mess. You can not spread it for a year or so. Be careful that it just don't run back into you pond area with the rains. If I recall, the last pond that we cleaned was over $25,000.00 and we lost our butt. A word to others thinking about building a pond, do it right the first time.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice info chopper!!! Thanks.


----------

